# New dovetail jig needed, recommendations please.



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

So I'm in desperate need of a new jig, this general tool $40 jig is too inaccurate for my tastes. 

Can't afford a leigh (I'm a very amateur diyer here lol)

$100 is fine or a little more, 

Another question I'm running a ryobi router the one that comes with the router table at home depot, the R163 router. I know a lot of jigs require "baseplates" Would this particular plate work? http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...mplate-guide-bushing-set-milescraft-1201.aspx


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> So I'm in desperate need of a new jig, this general tool $40 jig is too inaccurate for my tastes.
> 
> Can't afford a leigh (I'm a very amateur diyer here lol)
> 
> ...


 
That baseplate is a good one. I've used it on everything from Craftsman to Freud's to Hitachi and Triton. I do believe I remember one guy with a Ryobi that could only get two holes to match up but that wouldn't matter, two screws is enough. You could always drill out a 3rd hole. The important thing is to make sure you keep enough latitude to get it centered. 
Here's a dovetail jig, Not an upscale but does a passable job for me.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17367
This is the last day of their 20% off sale so if you can sneak the order in today it'll come in about $120. If not, they put it on sale regularly for $119, sometimes including the dust collection. 
The other one I could recommend being mindful of your budget is the Porter Cable 4216, usually $150 - 200, depending. :smile:


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

check craigslist


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

jschaben said:


> That baseplate is a good one. I've used it on everything from Craftsman to Freud's to Hitachi and Triton. I do believe I remember one guy with a Ryobi that could only get two holes to match up but that wouldn't matter, two screws is enough. You could always drill out a 3rd hole. The important thing is to make sure you keep enough latitude to get it centered.
> Here's a dovetail jig, Not an upscale but does a passable job for me.
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17367
> This is the last day of their 20% off sale so if you can sneak the order in today it'll come in about $120. If not, they put it on sale regularly for $119, sometimes including the dust collection.
> The other one I could recommend being mindful of your budget is the Porter Cable 4216, usually $150 - 200, depending. :smile:


I was actually thinking about that rockler jig but my router only supports a 1/4 shank.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> I was actually thinking about that rockler jig but my router only supports a 1/4 shank.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with the jig? Your router does need to accept guide bushings to use it but that Milescraft plate will do that nicely. Matter of fact, that's what I use on the Craftsman.
> I use an ancient Crapsman dedicated to it because setting depth adjustment is such a PIA. It's a 1/4" shank permanently adjusted to do half blinds in 3/4" stock. Anything else I use a real router.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

here are just a few that are on craigslist.

http://augusta.craigslist.org/tls/3223426330.html

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/tls/3165483435.html

http://erie.craigslist.org/tls/3202311471.html

http://skagit.craigslist.org/tls/3146545859.html

http://fayar.craigslist.org/tls/3219021428.html

http://decatur.craigslist.org/tls/3195131283.html - porter cable 100.00

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/tls/3244464295.html - porter cable 100.00

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/tls/3204190515.html - porter cable 100.00


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I know you vetoed the Leigh but: I've used the Leigh since the beginning. I spent good money o n a few others but regret it. Buy cheap and buy often - lol.
I have the original 12 inch sitting on a shelf for 15+ years since I got the 24 inch as well as the finger joint template. If you were nearby you could have the z12 inch for a can of finish. I doubt anyone in in Ontario.


----------



## Popsnsons (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a good option.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/ptree_dovetail_.comsystem.htm


----------

